
Border Walls Are Stupid, Evil, and Racist - joelx
https://joelx.com/border-walls-are-stupid-evil-and-racist/14571/
======
_Schizotypy
I'm not here to agree or disagree with the general premise of the article but
"How am I supposed to move if I am penned in by a border wall?" makes 0 sense.

Is the author aware that airplanes exist? Or land ports of entry?

------
min2bro
Why so? I think Trump is a sane gentleman. We should respect his opinion on
border wall and shutdown. Wat say?

